# salvageable?



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 2 piece diawa surf rod (as mentioned in another post) that has broke in an unfortunate accident involving my 4yr old nefew. I had removed EVERYTHING from the rod and when he tripped and fell on it today the rod split at the ferrell. The spit is about six inches long down the butt section of the blank where the two rods meet. Would it be possible to have a very long wrapped ferrell (length of the split) and still have a functioning rod? The rod is an 11ft heavier. Lure weight 7-15oz. Im hoping for some good news.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

*pic*

Here is a pic of the top of the butt section. Could I wrap the legth of the crack?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Wrapping the crack will probably not help at all, especially on a rod that heavy, about the only thing that may save it would be a very tight fitting over sleave, measure each end of the crack, and post them I may have a scrap blank that could fix it, but it is a crap shoot still....


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Very Dicey! most likely will fail after repair. Huge stress area while casting and fighting fish


----------

